# Oars on a phat cat?



## Ray lomeli (Sep 9, 2020)

What size oars are you using on a phat cat? Thanks in advance. Ray


----------



## H323 (Nov 30, 2020)

8.5


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

8.5' oars sitting on an NRS crossrail seat with 6" oar towers.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We recommend 8.5' oars as well.


----------



## Ray lomeli (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you


climbbd510 said:


> 8.5' oars sitting on an NRS crossrail seat with 6" oar towers.


Thank you


----------



## Tinaa (Mar 4, 2021)

With limited inventories right now... if I had to go up to 9' or down to 8'... what would be best?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Tinaa said:


> With limited inventories right now... if I had to go up to 9' or down to 8'... what would be best?


I would go with a slightly narrower frame (somewhere around 48" to line up c-c on the tubes) and run 8' oars. 9' oars I think would be unwieldy.


----------



## Tazmanme (Oct 12, 2017)

I have 8’s on mine and there fine , on a 48 in. Frame 6 in. oar towers


----------



## Tinaa (Mar 4, 2021)

Tazmanme said:


> I have 8’s on mine and there fine , on a 48 in. Frame 6 in. oar towers





climbbd510 said:


> I would go with a slightly narrower frame (somewhere around 48" to line up c-c on the tubes) and run 8' oars. 9' oars I think would be unwieldy.


Great, I currently am running a 48' frame & found 8s in stock nearby. Thanks!


----------



## Urbud2have11 (Jun 20, 2021)

Just floated mine for the first time. 48” nrs frame, 8” towers, universal seat frame. 9’ Carlisle oars were terrible. Maybe with a counterbalanced sleeve, they would be fine. Shoulders were sore the next day!


----------



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)

48" frame on mine, 6" towers, with 8' oars. Do yourself a favor and spend the money on Sawyer square tops. With them I can row all day, all week long, and if you fish they float and square themselves against the boat when you anchor.






First trip out I took my slice with the 9' Carlisle aluminum oars from my raft and IT WAS HORRIBLE! It's night and day with the shorter and lighter, balanced, oars.

Here's a short video with the Sawyers on my slice Spokane River 7500 cfs class III


----------

